# Cloudy betta eyes?



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello, I have a 55 gallon tank that has:
3 serpae tetra,
5 xray tetra,
1 bristlenosed pleco
1 brown kuhli loach 
and 5 female betta

Ok heres the sitch.
I used to have one female betta in there, but I noticed that one of there eyes started to get a little bit cloudy in one spot, so I assumed that it was pop eye because it gradually got more cloudy.

I put her in a 1 gallon tank to treat her with salt and maracyn.
Now another one has that the cloudy-ness!
and I'm wondering.. what the heck?
I really don't want to deal with an epidemic because I already am dealing with fin rot on another fish, and a new sorority.

Its weird because the tank is very clean!
I change 10% of the water every week and I have a 70 gallon fluval filter on there.
I also put a bit of salt and some immune booster slime coat stuff in there so that the new female's tail nips won't turn into fin rot.
I'm wondering if this might be fungal or something.

Has anyone else seen this?
I was thinking it could be pop eye.
Its on one eye, and its a white cloud. It doesn't cover the whole eye at first, but after a few days it does. I really want to nip this in the butt before it gets worse. 
None of the tetra have this, only the female betta, and at one point there was just one female in there alone, and then she got the cloudy-ness, so I put her in another tank, and then I introduced 5 new females, and now one of them has it. But none o the other fish do. 


hmmmmmmmmmmm.
:squint:


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you give us your latest water test results? and standing water parameters like hardness and pH?


----------



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh! ok nitrite 0 ammonia 0 nitrate.. erm I change 11% of the water every week, and don't have that on my test strips 
The ph is probably around 8


----------

